# You have to be JOKING!



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

So most of you know my roof was damaged a couple weeks ago. Well, we've been working on it and its nearly finished.

And today, as we pull into my workplace, our car breaks down.

:hair: 

I'm just so frustrated. It's one thing after another! We really can't afford this, but what else can we do?

We got a towtruck to haul the car to the shop, and a friend came to pick me and my husband up and take us home, and then take hubby to work. 

The shop will call later and let us know what this is going to cost, and I'm going to call a neighbor later to see about getting a ride to work tomorrow and maybe the next day.

I don't know how we're going to manage the rest of the month now. We need groceries, hay. The house payment is coming up, the water bill still isn't paid. Plus we still need shingles for the roof, and now car repair.

:sigh: 

Thanks for listening, and sorry for burdening you with my problems. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry ...  ...you are having so many problems......sometimes life isn't fair.....so we need to neal down and pray... ray: ...God will get you through......just believe..... :hug:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Your not burdening us :hug: It's what we're all here for, you can cry on my shoulder. We had the same sort of thing happen last month. We had $5,500 of extra bills we had to pay...the truck broke down, the trailer blew a tire, one of the axles broke at the same time the tire blew, back to school shopping (the teachers are on strike so the kids aren't even starting school on time :GAAH: ) ....etc! Somehow we made the money and everything worked out. Don't loose hope, things will turn around and start looking up I wish you were closer we'd help you out  ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No burden at all! I think we all have gone thru similar situations and know that it helps to get it out. 
Hopefully the repair bill won't be so high. :hug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Not sure this will make you feel any better......but my mom use to always tell me...."The good lord doesn't give you more than you can handle, but at times he will test your strength!" This got me through her death and a horrible divorce of a 14yr marriage and learning to raise 2 children by myself....I did it though and I'm a much stronger person for it......13yrs later I have a great husband and two great adult kids and 2 precious grandbabies.
hang in there.....things will get better! :hug: Denise


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone. The estimate for repair is around $200, and it should be done tomorrow. Could have been worse, I suppose. It's money we don't have, but we'll manage.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

This really stinks I know! Everything that can possibly go bad, does all at the same time. Been there, done that sadly. It's never fun but we've made it. You just got to be tough and get yourself through it, and you're doing a pretty good job of it.  Good luck and I am very sorry you have to go through this. :grouphug: :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh my gosh! How frustrating! :angry: 

I am sure you will get through it, though. :hug: It is great that you have some really nice friends and neighbors that are willing to help you out.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry you are going through this, sure hopes it comes in under the estimate. :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Well, we got it back today! Yay! It came in exactly at the estimate. Ate up pretty much all of hubby's paycheck, but could have been worse.

We're going to be stretching out groceries and everything to last until next week and putting off a few things that needed to be done, but we've got plenty of goat and dog food, so it'll all be okay.

:thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sounds like you will be Ok ....Epona142... :hug: I am glad the auto repair wasn't any higher....sometimes.. we have to cut back on alot of things...but.....we can get through it.. :wink:


----------

